# my stories



## eyeball7392 (Nov 1, 2010)

this may nt make a lot of sense and may not go with the setting much but i tired my best and wrote this purely for fun hope you lik it as much as mek:


----------



## eyeball7392 (Nov 1, 2010)

*ther u go lol*

506th heroes collection

Damascus’s diary 

Stardate: 3983478.91

My name is Damascus Ormolus I am a sergeant and NCO of a 30 man platoon in the 506th regiment of the holy emperors imperial guard I have been ordered to make a log over the next few years at every campaign I get involved in which will be many believe me currently we are heading to an unknown location and we have been told we will be briefed when we reach wherever we’re going so my next log entry will be then. [END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: 3983485.03

We have entered the Orion system in order to give support to Orion primes defence force because of the Daemon presence in the system (mainly on Orion VII) and the supernatural occurrences have been sighted and reported by the military presence there so if all goes to plan we will only be there for at least 3 months then its back to Charon for yet more training and that’s only if nothing else comes along to fuck with the empire but there’s not point in hoping there is always someone the empire wants dead every time we get back its only for a while then were blasting some other kind of disgusting creature in some other stupid sounding system. [END TRANSMISSION]

Stardate: 3983498.38

In the camp trying to find survivors with no luck seems like we were to late to help the people on Orion prime. Apart from us there is no sign of life and the capital city of Orion prime is burn to ashes with only slim signs of life here but we have had no luck whatsoever in finding any survivors in this burnt wrecked city although B company has found video camera footage from the governors palace that is being looked at by intelligence so we should get a petty good understanding of what happened here on the planet… [END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: 3983502.4

We were one day late for the people of Orion prime if we hadn’t have stopped to pick up the Orion Guard at Orion III we could have saved them… we could have saved them… we could have… wait… gunfire were is it coming from!… Fall back! FALL BACK! [END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: UNKNOWN

Lost contact with Headquarters when we was attacked by daemons only 32 survivors out of the 300 man unit that was at camp trying to make contact with the rest of the survivors and HQ with no luck so im assuming the worst also doesn’t help when most of unit is seriously demoralised… wait… I can see lights and I can hear engines QUICK FORM RANKS LOAD YOUR LASGUNS… [END TRANSMISSION]


Stardate: 3985101.02

I’m onboard the Deimos, a Dreadnought that has taken onboard all the survivors from the surprise daemon and chaos attack all of which number 503 which is small considering there was 1 million troopers on the planets surface although that’s all been hushed up with many commissars saying that we were the only unit on the planet but I know differently im not doing this to defy the emperor but this is ridiculous. [END TRANSMISSION]

Stardate: 3985135.63 

Have landed back on the planet to be welcomed by fierce fighting but we seem to be beating back the chaos horde that has suddenly appeared on the planet we have started to fight with space marines, to be more precise grey knights and we are winning which has boosted the morale of all the men mainly because it seems as though this campaign is being blessed by the emperor at last. [END TRANSMISSION]

Stardate: UNKNOWN

Got beaten back as we entered the capital but we just been picked up by a whole grey knights company, but I still don’t know what the bloody star date is so I cant say it oh well looks like were going to re-enter the capital I’ll make another report as soon as possible. [END TRANSMISSION]	

Stardate: 398136.06

The planet is secure at the cost of three million lives and that’s only military casualties with over 5 billion civilian casualties but the entire strike force has had an amazing morale boast that’s never been seen in living memory so im looking forward to getting back to Charon as im in need of new armour because my current armour has been heavily scarred from the battle of Orion prime which was in the capital city and on the outskirts and im not the only one among my troopers that need new armour everyone needs new stuff whether it be armour or Laspistols… oh dear here comes the top bastards I mean brass haha [END TRANSMISSION]

Stardate: 398489.0

We have spent the last few weeks on the Deimos heading back to Charon so that we could re-equip then head to Hectorsion to deal with an Ork excursion there so we have very little time to do our training before we go so we will have to do it on the Deimos then land on the planet with some marines from the imperial fists chapter and wipe the Ork scum off the face of the planet which many of the men will gladly do. [END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: 398495.03

Got to Charon received new gear and now on route to Hectorsion we've been briefed on Ork combat and have been in training simulations to keep the men's heads on to the upcoming battle as I know some of them are still worried but they should be alright when we land. From intelligence we've been able to gather, the Ork’s control three quarters of the planet the rest is either sea or wasteland so as soon as we land we have to establish a beach head [END TRANSMISSION]

Stardate: 398501.9

Have arrived at Hectorsion and are currently forming a perimeter around our new base camp to make sure it’s free of Ork's so we don’t have trouble tonight when everyone is asleep although even if we do they don’t know that we’ve got half a company of imperial fists stationed here temporarily although they could be stuck here for quite a while as this base camp is to become our campaign headquarters in a week when we start to move out. [END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: 398502.0

Just finished building our new camp which has been designated outpost XXVII the bastion has taken only a few days to build and a lot of the men are confident that we can mount an effective resistance against the Ork’s, we’ve also managed to get some Ratlings on top of the bastion as lookouts and our walls are strong and have twin linked heavy bolters, lascannons and assault cannons along them manned 24 hours a day but… Sterna go ask the colonel if any imperial armour is due here Rubout get on that lascannon… wait… were under attack! … were under attack! Load up your guns target the Ork’s up front and make sure you pick out each bastard READY… AIM… FIRE! [END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: 398502.3

Successfully repelled the attack only to be attacked several times afterwards but just been reinforced by 2 squadrons of Leman Russ tanks 1 basilisk artillery battery and a Hellhammer along with almost every guardsmen form the other outposts so as it turns out were now the only base remaining we believe this because we have not been able to contact HQ but we have contacted the fleet and they have sent us Valkyries for air protection along with the building materials for 5 bastions and automated heavy weapons now number approximately 300, troop numbers 50’000 but many have moved out and camp all around the outpost we’re just waiting for our new commander to arrive when he does the 506th is moving out and heading back to Charon along with our new Hellhammer, Basilisks, and Leman Russes and we cant wait to get there [END TRANSMISSION]

Stardate: 398502.4

Change of plan were not leaving Hectorsion instead were the new bastion defence force and by us I mean the entire regiment none of the lads are happy about it but there is nothing I can do I suppose I should look on the bright side at least we aren’t on the front lines like the Cadian 112th or the Vostroyan first born but still this place is a good damn fortress now nothing could destroy this not even our new commander which is none other than Marneus Calgar chapter master of the ultramarines and lord of Maccrage I feel safe in his hands and cant wait to fight alongside some space marines and their armour [END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: 398502.5

We have lost a battle the Cadian 112th and some Ultramarine’s engaged Ork's and were almost completely wiped out by a massive force of Ork's so it has been a bit quiet around the base between the lads and along with other reports coming in off defeats and heavy casualties and a lot of the men that make it back to HQ are bitter with us because we haven’t fought yet despite the fact that our regimental commander has already requested either engagement or transfer [END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: 398504.9

Just deployed and waiting for Ork's to engage… we left HQ a few days ago to engage the Ork's… the army is approximately 60’000 strong with two whole divisions of Baneblades and 10 Warhound Titans along with Marneus Calgar and the masters of the chapter… what was that Sterna? … you sure mate? … HOLY TERRA! GET YOUR ASSES IN GEAR THEY’RE ADVANCING… NEWTON, SHAMROCK, ROBOUT AIM BEFORE YOU FUCKING SHOOT UNDERSTAND? STERNA WATCH OU- [END TRANSMISSION]

Stardate: 398505.2

Suffered heavy casualties during battle and platoon numbers down to 18 back at HQ though and preparing to be relieved by the 506th Eleckron ‘Iron Heads’ so a lot of the lads are in higher spirits now me… we’ll I cant wait to get outta here the lads need some recovery time and a little bit of training will do them the galaxy of good, Sterna missing presumed dead so now I gotta train another bloody corporal…[END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: 398505.4

Casualty lists still coming through Sterna was found alive but heavily injured with about 20 Ork bodies strewn around him he was carrying a plasma pistol off a dead Vostroyan and a power sword off a dead Commisar brave bastard he is recovering whilst most of the forces on the planets surface tend to be focused on beating the crap out of the Ork’s we however are pulling out the brigadier got he’s wish they are transferring us out of here don’t know where we going but rumours are going to spread but at the speed we’re going, my betting is that it some kind of demonic incursion or something[END TRANSMISSION] 

Stardate: 398505.5

Lads still happy best thing is the lads training simulations are amazing cant believe how good they have got their rank shooting is like watching a mordian regiment of veterans its amazing they are also really geared up for the next fight wherever it may be the men of the 1st Eleckron airborne will be ready [END TRANSMISSION]


----------

